# TV for bedroom 26" or 32" $300-400



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Thinking of replacing the TV in the bedroom. Any recommendations out there and size wise I am thinking 32" after looking at them briefly in the store but will depend on price. I would rather keep it closer to $300 but we will see.

Any suggestions on from what people have bought recently? I just started looking into this.

VCR and a DVD player and OTA antenna would be hooked up to this device.


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a fan of Samsung. Excellent picture quality when it gets a good signal.

Look for Black Friday sales, as I know you can find a Samsung 32" for ~330 on Black Friday. Many others will be on sale as well.

Good luck!


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

A couple just looking quickly at costco - 

Samsung - $399
32" LCD HDTV
Resolution: 1366 x 768 Dynamic Contrast Ratio: 60,000:1 ConnectShare™ Movie
Item # 932540

VIZIO 32" - $339
720p LCD HDTV
Resolution: 1366 x 768
Brightness: 450 nits
Response Time: 8ms
Item # 713232

$349.99 after $40 OFF
Panasonic 32"
720p VIERA®
X24 Series LCD HDTV
VIERA Image Viewer™
VIERA Link™
2 Year Warranty
Item # 988320

I am thinking of like cyber Monday deals.


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a link the the TV deals for black friday.

http://www.blackfriday.info/category/television-black-friday-deals.html

That link will get updated as more stores ads are placed on the site.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone else have an opinion on this.....


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

What's a VCR?

I have a Samsung and while I do agree it has a great picture I'd really have to consider other options after the capacitor issue and the issues with AMP not working. I am tempted to purchase Vizio models from now on and consider them throw away items after a few years.

Of the three you list it would be difficult to pass on the Pansonic IMO.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

The two things I read in regards to the Vizio were - slow at changing channels and volume issues with the sound. Though which TV has great sound anyways.

I will probably be purchashing sometime this month.....still undecided and still need to go look around to see what I like.

I guess another thing is I will be using an indoor antenna does one TV have a better built in tuner than the other?


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

I linked a couple on the "cyber monday" thread...


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Well from looking and reading I think it is between these two -

Panasonic TC-32LX24 and Samsung LN32C350D1D


----------

